# Looking for floorboards for my Big Bear(01)



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys and gals,I am looking for some floorboards to put on my 01 Big Bear 400 4x...Strong made has some starting at 2003 and up.
If anyone has built some can you post some pics...any help is greatly appreciated:bigok:
If you have an extra set and wanna part lemme know.


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

I was able to locate these...anyone have any other Brands?

_Link Removed_

Or if anyone has some OEM or aftermarket they want to part with thanks


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The application chart on that link says they fit 2000-2004. they look pretty good too.


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah,I like them to..look pretty stout.


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

The Moose floorboards arent available anymore,talked with them today:grumble:
Anyways still looking if anyone has any info....:nutkick:


----------

